# dont seem to be coping well



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it normal to get urges to self inflict or worse with dp or dr??

I dont know if this is normal??

If not then what could that be??

These are all my symtoms which i feel are the worst most of the time

Time Perception, lost in life
loss of self, time perception and this go's together really
self inflicting urges or worse.
depressed, not wanting to do anything, low mood. just to stay in bed and eat all my favorite foods like a pig
detached from now and past, I dont feel part of anything. i do get emotional though, i feel like crying all the time as iam not getting the help i need.
guilty all the time for my self and my parents.
lost my sense of indeprendance so much, i get nervous around people, scared, low confidence etc

I just really need some help to find out were the urges to self inflict or worse are coming from?? If i know then i can work towards trying to sort them out, I have been studying cbt dp book.

Are these urges i get have something to do with not being in control?


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

email me personally [email protected]

I really wanted to know about if urges to self inflict are to do with dp dr?? i get these real urges to hurtm yself, i dont go through with it becuse i know this is incorrect but i really need to know whether it is to do with this.

anyone can email me, we can talk about our shitty problems. if anyone is up for it?? i need someone to talk to so i assume most others do. eail me above.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Could it be suicide OCD?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i had an extremely difficult few years with self-harm. i think it is very much so related to dp in that you are so desperate to feel something that even if it is pain, it is okay. you said that you still feel emotional but i know for me, sometimes even if i am crying, it doesn't mean that my emotions are fully intact.

anyway, i'm definitely not promoting that you do self injure because i've learned that it doesn't solve anything, it will just become a terrible cycle you will have to learn to break out of anyhow and then you will be back at square one with dp. but you know that  another reason that it is related to dp is that many of us have a way of trying to repress certain thoughts. cutting yourself is a way of releasing those bad thoughts without having to really "think" about them consciously. also, paradoxically, instead of awakening you, cutting can induce a state of dissociation that your mind feels like it may need to go to cope with something. your mind is trying to protect your ego, which may be where the guilt comes in. if you are subconsciouly trying to keep guilt from reaching you, for whatever the reason, you will use this defense mechanism and partly "shut down". these are just some of the reasons it could be happening to you. i really hope this helps you somehow. i'm sorry this is so terribly scattered. my thoughts are everywhere!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Whats up Junfan.
Don't worry everything your going through I am also.
There were plenty of times I was had self inflicting thoughts and don't know how I didn't go through with it.
I guess I really believe there's hope out there.
On top of dp/dr I have terrible anxiety, major depression, ocd and hypochondrosis.
Lately my ocd is telling me I'm experiencing dementia since faces don't seem too familiar anymore, and I'm having memory lapses, or is this part of dp/dr?
I know how you feel when you say your not getting the proper help.
Every doctor I went to told me it's all in your head and to see a psych but I really feel they're missing something very serious. I too sit home most of the time binge eating and ruminating. Thank goodness for my wife who is very tolerable.
I was prescribed zoloft but was afraid to take thinking I would be one of the unlucky ones to die from it or have worsening of suicidal thoughts or maybe kill someone, but think I'm going to start taking it this weekend since my symptoms are getting worse.
Maybe the doctors are right and I have a severe serotonin deficiency, I don't know.
I feel I and my family deserve the chance to try different things to see if I get better without resorting to self inflicting thoughts or worse.

It's horrible when you awake each day to look out the window to see the world as fake and people carrying on like puppets.
I notice whwn I focus inward my dp exaberates and becomes worse. But when I focus outwards it seems to get better. I know its easier said than done. I miss the days when my thoughts about the world and myself were in cohesion with my mind and body.

Ant


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

dude the answer is not in killing yourself
truthlly i think about killing myself 24/7 even before dp i constantly imagine in my mind ways that i would go throught it
like jumping in front of a train a quick death or shooting myself in the head
but even though i think about it ill never go through it as much as i hate life i cant kill myself
i should of gotten help earliar because i could of prevented my dp because my depression and not caring what happens to me got me in dangerous situation were i wasnt thinking clearly now after a concussion because of a fight im stuck with dp and feeling sorry for myself everyday

every morning i feel like staying in my bed and sleeping the rest of my life away


----------

